# Dauernd starke Pingschwankungen (Kabel/Wlan)



## RotariCatfish (6. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

seit einigen Monaten habe ich bereits starke Pingschwankungen.

Eigentlich hab ich das immer ignoriert, weil die Bandbreite ja immer noch voll in Ordnung war, und Downloads nicht wirklich beeinflusst wurden.

Doch als ich letzte Woche wieder angefangen hab mehr zu Zocken (Bf4 Beta ) ging mir das mehr und mehr aufn Sack.

Die meiste Zeit habe ich einen ganz normalen Ping ~35 ms, aber in Abständen von 3-5 Minuten schießt der Ping für ne halbe Minute so auf ~700-900 ms, was so ziemlich jedes Online Spiel unspielbar macht.


Wir sind schon seit Jahren bei Versatel (Wieso nur Mutti?! :freak) und hatten eigentlich auch nie Probleme. Von den versprochenen 16.000 bekomme ich ca. 13.000, was völlig in Ordnung ist und bei den ganzen Speed Tests habe ich ja auch immer nen niedrigen Ping, weil ich immer nur Zeitweise Probleme hab.

Jetzt noch ein paar Infos zu den ganzen Geräten,  bei denen vielleicht der Fehler liegen könnte.

==> Kabel kommt aus der Wand

==> NT1Plus - split (Ist das Alter hier vielleicht entscheidend? Das Ding ist locker 7 Jahre alt)

==> Versatelbox Turbolink AR860E1 -B V2 (Ist mindestens genauso alt )

==> Netgear WNR 2000 v3 (aktuellste Firmware)

==> devolo dLan 200 AV Plus


Könnte es vielleicht an irgendwelchen Kabeln (Ethernet/Telefonkabel) liegen?

Hilft vielleicht ein neuer/anderer Router?

Sind Split/Versatelbox zu alt/ könnten Probleme machen?

Liegt das Problem am Computer selbst? (Virus/Malware)? 


Achso, das Problem taucht sowohl bei Kabel, als auch bei Wlan auf


Hab auch schon mal bei Versatel angerufen (mir war langweilig ), nach knapp ner Stunde hatte ich endlich jemand am anderen Ende, nachdem ich mein Problem geschildert hatte merkte ich schon, das der keine Ahnung hatte, und nicht wusste wie er mich jetzt wegkriegt, also hat er mit mir nen Speedtest gemacht (bei dem 2x stand "Ping konnte nicht ermittelt werden), mich den Router neustarten lassen und dann gesagt das es keine Störung gebe und alles im grünen Bereich sei. 


Also jetzt hoffe ich das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, wenn ihr mehr Informationen braucht geb ich die gerne 


Gruß Eike


----------



## Chron-O-John (7. Oktober 2013)

Zuerst hätte ich gefühlsmäßig auf die Powerline-Verbindung getippt. Da es aber auch über wlan der Fall ist kann man das eigentlich ausschließen.
(oder gehts zu immer über Powerline und dann auf den Wlan-AP?)

Also, fragt sich, ist der Fehler bei dir lokal oder nach dem Modem.
Ping mal deinen Gateway (=Modem) und schau was sich tut. (ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -t macht forwärenden ping)

Du schreibst "Kabel kommt aus der Wand" was ist davor?


----------



## RotariCatfish (7. Oktober 2013)

Ne, das kommt aus dem W-Lan Router und geht dann erst in die Powerline Verbindung

Ich hab mal meinen Router angepingt, im Anhang n Bild davon, scheint ja alles normal zu sein (?)

Was du mit dem letzten meinst weiß ich nicht, deswegen hab ich einfach mal n Bild gemacht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinj (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab da auch bei 1&1 Probleme, bei mir liegt iwie an der Box :O 
Mach mal nen Softwareupdate^^


----------



## machine4 (7. Oktober 2013)

Der Ping zur 1.1 ist scheinbar sein Router. Sieht ganz gut aus... Lass das mal länger laufen dann kannst du einen Fehler in deinem Netzwerk bis Router ausschließen. Das ganze geht auch mit z.b Ping www.google.de -t also mal längere zeit Webseiten anpingen und Schaun ob da ein hoher Wert dabei ist


----------



## Eldiabolo (7. Oktober 2013)

Also ich finde max 10ms im internen Lan ziiiemlich viel. Ich hab zuhause über jegliche Verbindung (Lan/Dlan/Wlan) mit jedem Gerät (vom wo ich aus pingen kann) immer kleiner als 1ms. Ich denke mal, da liegt irgendwo zumindest schonmal ein bisschen der Hund begraben. Erklärt aber net warum z.T. mehr als 600ms Ping bei rauskommen. 

Abe wie schon gesagt, lass den Ping mal länger laufen und auch zu Google (wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob man da evtl gebannt werden kann oder so, wenn man zulange zuviele Anfragen sendet?! )

Gruß!


----------



## RotariCatfish (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab Heute noch mal getestet ob es am Router/Modem liegt

Hab mir einfach nen neuen Modemrouter von Netgear gekauft und angeschlossen, und siehe da immer noch der gleiche Mist 

Nach kurzer Zeit wieder ein astronomisch hoher Ping, also hab ich das Teil abgebaut und wieder zurückgebracht.

Das einzige was jetzt noch übrig bleibt ist der Splitter von Versatel, könnte es denn theoretisch an dem liegen?

Um das zu testen müsste ich mir mal ne Fritzbox besorgen, denn die haben den Splitter doch eingebaut, oder?


Im Anhang noch mal nen Pingtest, da kann man das Problem ganz gut sehen


----------



## RotariCatfish (9. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sonst noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Chron-O-John (10. Oktober 2013)

Gehst du da jetzt über wlan bei dem längeren ping?

Kannst auch eine so lange liste machen, wenn du den gateway pingst?

Es gab da mal in Vista, und ich glaub auch bei win7 immer noch einen Bug mit ein paar wlan-karten, dass der pc ~alle 60 sekunden neue Wlan-Netzwerke sucht und die Verbindung dann kurz unterbrochen war.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

Sind da noch andere Geräte im Netzwerk? Handy, Wlan-Drucker etc? Konntest du Viren oder Malware auschschließen?


----------

